# Anyone ever use Adhesion Powder?



## PLane (Oct 25, 2007)

I heard somewhere that a key to lasting transfer quality through washings is the use of adhesion powder after printing a transfer and just before pressing with heat. Has anyone used adhesion powder to help your graphics transfer last longer? If so - what kind of adhesion powder is best and where can I get it? And do you sprinkle it on just before pressing or do you gently run the printed paper through it (dredge or dip in powder to coat) before pressing? 

And anyone who doesn't use adhesion powder - how do you keep your tee shirt graphics from fading before 20 or 30 washes?

Any ideas would be great! Thanks in advance!


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Plane,

From what I've read on the following two sites (and other thread link), the adhesive powder (or hot melt powder) you spoke of seems to be used by many screenprinters who make plastisol heat transfers while the ink is still wet. 

I have not seen any made for use just before heat pressing the finished and dried plastisol heat transfer. I believe the gritty powder you see on many plastisol heat transfers from companies mentioned here is the actual adhesive powder.

Union Ink Company - Unilon Powder
Printing Plastisol Transfers
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t29095.html

AB


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

It is applied just after printing to the wet ink. After curing, it leaves sort of a fuzzy look to the ink. It makes a huge difference in longevity and wash performance. During pressing, the polymer melts and makes a permanent bond with the fabric. The pressed image has very little hand, no where near as much as a printed shirt. That's more a function of a plastisol transfer though and not the adhesion powder. 

I use "Transfer Adhesion Promoter" from Triangle. I fill up a pan with it and pull the printed transfer through the pan then dust off the unprinted areas with a soft brush.


----------



## Ranger West (Nov 6, 2007)

Ross has it right. wet platisol. Don't breath in to much tough. It goes everywhere.


----------



## PLane (Oct 25, 2007)

rrc62 said:


> ... The pressed image has very little hand, no where near as much as a printed shirt. ...


"the pressed image has very little hand" - What does that mean?


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

PLane said:


> "the pressed image has very little hand" - What does that mean?


You'll see "hand" referenced all of the time with printing discussed on this forum. 

It simply means the level to which you can _*feel*_ with your hand an actual graphic printed on garments.

For example, a DTG printed graphic on a t-shirt generally has "no hand" because the ink has soaked completely into the t-shirt. Thus, you cannot feel the actual graphic when you run your hand across it.

On the flipside, a plastisol heat transfer on a t-shirt has "some hand" where you can actually feel the graphic when you touch it with your hand.

Take a stroll through Wal-Mart or other store that offers printed apparel and run your hand across the graphics. Feel a variety. Some will feel like it's not there at all, others you'll feel it slightly, others will feel like a piece of plastic or vinyl sitting on top of the apparel.

Did that help?


----------

